# DPD and testosterone



## The Thief Character (Apr 22, 2015)

Adrenal burnout from chronic stress -> low cortisol/DHEA / low testosterone

There's the link. Adrenals produce testosterone. DP is CHRONIC STRESS (among other things like disintegrated amygdala -> hippocampus connection from unprocessed trauma; etc.)

SYMPTOMS OF LOW TESTOSTERONE:

- social withdraw

- ENDLESSLY RUINATING ABOUT PHILOSOPHICAL ISSUES AND NOT PARTICIAPATING IN GOAL-ORIENTED ACTIVITY

- low libido

- low self-esteem

- depression

- low physical activity

Low testosterone is already associated with smart people. I speculate that depersonalized individuals who acquired DP already had fairly low levels before they got it as I've read DP people are smart/creative types.

If you're suffering from this disease and don't get your levels checked I think you're a fool. No matter your age. Get your estrogen (E2) levels checked, too. If it comes up low head on over to T Nation forums and read the stickied posts on replacement. Your doctor probably doesn't know shit about testosterone and will have you straight up supplement it which will make you sterile. Also, T converts to E easily so you have to manage that.

I so wish someone could study this but the chances of it being done right are so slim. If someone believes in this and tries it and simply supplements testosterone they're bound to be disappointed. It has to be done right with HCG and an aromatase inhibitor.


----------



## The Thief Character (Apr 22, 2015)

Anyone else find it curious that so many of the success stories are the same lifestyle changes prescribed to people with adrenal fatigue? A lot almost match the book Adrenal Fatigue 21st Century Stress syndrome.

This includes Harris Harrington. Yes, I think his Total Integration grounding exercise and his personal narrative prescription is good. But he also ate whole raw foods which taxed his adrenals less as well as ran on a treadmill for an hour a day which helped him cope with stress and gave his body break for his adrenals to recover.

And now he has authority and with that regained adrenal function and you can see the progression of his videos that he's gotten more confident/authoritative..maybe regained testosterone???


----------



## The Thief Character (Apr 22, 2015)

jasongitar1 said:


> Hahaha Emulated, true that!
> 
> Epiphany, It revealed pretty much everything I wanted to know about my hormones, what levels they were being excreted into body. My Testosterone was way out of wack, produced far less than a woman would, my cortisol levels were all over the place way too high and way too low at the wrong times of day, and my estrogren and progrestron(probably spelled wrong) levels were way way too high, there were many ways you can go about regulating them, for me, going on a raw food diet, and dating again(falling in love, being intimate), believe it or not really helped balanced my levels back out, I also used a creme that you rub on that helps balance levels too, couldn't really tell a difference with that though. The original cause of my DP/DR was from smoking marijuana, but it had faded after quite a few years, when I suffered some major relationship problems, stress, and depression, I went spirling back into a constant case of severe anxiety with the good ole DP/DR that comes with it. Through trial and error and balancing out my hormones my anxiety has decreased to almost nothing, the DP/DR still remains but definitely not the same level it was 2 years ago, and the depression is way better too. I feel exactly 50% cured if that makes any sense.


HMMMMM...this doesn't surprise me


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2015)

had mine checked, its in the 300 area and i'm only 28, but i refuse to take the supplement due to its effect on anxiety and that I will no longer produce natural testosterone once i start it.


----------



## The Thief Character (Apr 22, 2015)

HCG mimicks LH so you will product intratesticular tesosterone as you normally would. You can do HPTA restarts, too, if you ever wanted to stop.

It has decreased my anxiety, especially social, by a lot.


----------



## luctor et emergo (May 22, 2015)

Indeed an interesting theory. Hormonal imbalances seem overlooked in mental disorders.

I'm having a dexamethasone suppression test tomorrow to measure my cortisol level.

My FSH is too high. LH seems normal. Testosterone is low.

So maybe Testosterone gel in the future.


----------



## The Thief Character (Apr 22, 2015)

luctor et emergo said:


> Indeed an interesting theory. Hormonal imbalances seem overlooked in mental disorders.
> 
> I'm having a dexamethasone suppression test tomorrow to measure my cortisol level.
> 
> ...


FSH high means your pituitary is signaling your testes asking them to produce 'cause they're getting lazy. Sounds like primary hypogonadism AKA testicular failure (multiple possible reasons for this).

Testosterone replacement is complicated and most doctors don't seem to know what they're talking about.

If you want to do it right:

- http://tnation.t-nation.com/free_online_forum/sports_training_performance_bodybuilding_trt/prototype_advice_for_new_guys

- http://tnation.t-nation.com/free_online_forum/sports_training_performance_bodybuilding_trt/trt_protocol_for_injections

- http://tnation.t-nation.com/free_online_forum/sports_training_performance_bodybuilding_trt/things_that_damage_your_hormones

I want to reiterate something I said earlier:

I've tried a lot for panic attacks. I've gone to therapy, taken meds, meditated, done yoga; etc.

The single thing that has completely STOPPED my panic attacks is supplementing testosterone. They just DON'T HAPPEN even in very triggering situations.


----------



## danjohnbig (Feb 3, 2015)

When I do a hit workout my t levels are high, I can feel it, but still can't get a hard on, and feel numb. I take zinc, eat clean, fish oils, sprint, boxing, running.

Sleep sucks though


----------



## Alex617 (Sep 23, 2015)

I have low T but no endo wants to work with me because I have low SHBG levels, which they tell me means my body simply needs less testosterone to function.

I've accepted that no one will work with me at my age, especially because of the risk involved and because society doesn't like the idea of men having more of the hormone which makes them confident and dominant.


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2015)

Yeah alex at our age docs are hesitant to help with low T, they'll wait till we're in our 40's and have basically all estrogen in our bodies.


----------



## nocturnalman (Nov 15, 2017)

Testosterone levels are a very complex issue.There is no standard measure for what means being low or high in testo.It's like testing how much urine a person has in his system at a given time.There are so many factors that influence testo levels.Your testo levels could be high (according to the range statistics) at 5 am and start drop before you reach a pathology lab.
I have tested my levels about 10 times in 2 years.Always in the normal range but never the same result.Also my SHBG comes back at 12 nmol/l all the time ,as if the value is fixed.
High testosterone levels negatively affect your immune system.There was a study done on some native tribe in Bolivia callef Tsimane ,men there live the typical hunter life ,no processed food ,no sugars ,lots of fish ect.
Most men there had levels of 10 nmol/l ,which in western societies is considered low ,but does that make them less manly and more depressed ? No


----------

